# Micro Cichlid Tank



## TROD (Dec 9, 2012)

I am new to Cichlids (been doing tropical community tanks all my life) and this is really a tester. 
I have a small tank of 64L, 18G approxmately. It is set up for Cichlids - Ph 8, hardish water, sand/small gravel mix substrate, fully rocked/caved, external Fluval 305 (over filtration for the size), additional pump/stone for aeration. I only keep 3 mixed sexed pairs of mbunas in it - unrelated types/colour combinations. They all seem to be getting on ok, as they have their own spaces - one pair is a mid-water tank dweller, the other 2 are bottom, but have claimed it seems different sides of the tank. At the moment, they are all still smallish 3-3.5 inch males. I have a few questions: 1) I am just wondering, under these conditions, will the tank be manageable as the fish mature? 2) will they breed in such a small tank if if they do, what could I do with the fry as I clearly would not want more stock? 3) And could the tank support any more fish or am I maxed already? I have never heard of anyone doing Cichlids in such a small tank and I am worried it will all end in disaster. Feedback appreciated.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

If you are keeping the tank, I would trade in the mbuna for a group of shellies. For mbuna the ideal is 48" long or longer depending on which species. I have had fish spawn at 1.5" so those fish are fairly mature.

Also know that mbuna are harem breeders. You want 1m:4f in each group, and that is for the peaceful ones.

If you upgrade the tank instead your three species might work if you add 3 females to each group. Which species are they?


----------



## TROD (Dec 9, 2012)

Thanks for your quick reply DJ. 
I have 1x Aulonocara O/B Fire (male and female)
1x Cynotilapia sp. Chinyankwazi (male and female)
1x Pseudotropheus acei Yellow Tail (1 male and 2 female)
I can't really upgrade my tank anytime soon just for space reasons. So far they seem to be getting on ok. I am just worried if they start to spawn, they might get agressive?


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

The P. acei 'yellow tail' grow to at least 6 inches in length and really need a 72" long tank. Mine are less than 2 years old and are rather rowdy in a 220G tank.

I agree with DJ, switch your 18G tank to a Tanganyika shelldweller if you can. They are a number of nice species that will do well in a small tank.

Exactly what are the dimensions of your tank? This will help us suggest better fish to keep in it.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

You are right to worry that if anyone spawns the fish will get aggressive. You can count on it.


----------



## Michael_M (May 31, 2012)

I typically find larger growing fish in less than ideal tank sizes display much more aggression than typical for the species. Additionally my acei are currently holding with a male a little over 3 inches and 2 inch girls.

I find them to to be fast growers too.


----------



## TROD (Dec 9, 2012)

Well now I am worried. Dimension are Size W=64cm D=32cm H=37cm aprox.
Ok I need to start rethinking this. Thanks for the inputs. Very helpful.


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

If you can't upgrade, you will need to change the stocking of your tank. There are plenty of options that will work just fine in your tank, but Lake Malawi cichlids are not amongst them.


----------



## TROD (Dec 9, 2012)

Hi All, I am looking at upgrading (risking the fury of the Mrs) to a Fluval Roma 200 (200 liter = 44 Imperial Gallons). Dimensions are 100 x 40 x 55 cm ( 40" x 16" x 21.5"). Would that be suitable for the stock I already have? And if yes, would I be able to support any additional fish in that size tank? 
Thnks. TROD


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

TROD said:


> Hi All, I am looking at upgrading (risking the fury of the Mrs) to a Fluval Roma 200 (200 liter = 44 Imperial Gallons). Dimensions are 100 x 40 x 55 cm ( 40" x 16" x 21.5"). Would that be suitable for the stock I already have? And if yes, would I be able to support any additional fish in that size tank?
> Thnks. TROD


The fish you currently have would need a minimum 48" tank, and for the acei that is a stretch. There are some Malawi cichlids that could work in a 40" tank though, such as Yellow Labs, and and a number of lesser aggressive Aulonocara.


----------

